# Intel 915 GAVL



## batsD1 (Jun 16, 2006)

Is there a better substitute for the Intel 915 GAVL motherboard and what is the price in Delhi?.


----------



## JGuru (Jun 16, 2006)

First of all it won't support Windows 98!! I don't know how much it costs in Delhi.
You can checkout this link for more details :  www.techtree.com


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 17, 2006)

i think intel 945 in better becoz it support dual processor.
its cost in delhi is abt 5900.


----------



## batsD1 (Jun 18, 2006)

ravi_pintu2001@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> i think intel 945 in better becoz it support dual processor.
> its cost in delhi is abt 5900.



Thanks mate but can you suggest an ASUS solution. I'm a bit leery of Intel right now.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 18, 2006)

@ravi - Its not dual processor, its dual core


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 18, 2006)

dual trouble lol


----------



## batsD1 (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks guys that was a BIG help


----------



## shovik (Jun 24, 2006)

Go for Asus 925XE board, it supports dual-core processors, 4GB RAM @667Mhz, it has onboard graphics subsystem which lets you have a pretty good approach towards games, with an integrated 7.1channel sound system onboard, PCI-E slot, onboard LAN and the most important is its 1066Mhz FSB. The price of this board is about Rs.6,100.
But its sure to excel in performance.

Regards,
Shovik.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 27, 2006)

batsD1 said:
			
		

> Is there a better substitute for the Intel 915 GAVL motherboard and what is the price in Delhi?.



sorry...i mean dual core..by mistake i wrote dual processor.

hey u may choose D101 or D102 motherboard.These board also have excellent features.


----------



## nishant_nms (Aug 27, 2006)

for a cheap replacment D101 or 102 but for a better upgrade go for 965 based mobo


----------

